# DAX line



## Corey209

I'm not the only person who thinks this line is a bunch of mutts right? For some reason everyone in Nor Cal loves them some beefy french bulldogs.


----------



## Carriana

Haha, Dax is a toad in dogs clothing. Not a fan.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

im in NorCal.. i dont like him at all...


----------



## Corey209

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> im in NorCal.. i dont like him at all...


There's a nor cal dog breeders group on facebook and someone posted their dogs saying they had DAX line. I asked if the dam and sire were the dogs they posted and someone got all defensive when I asked that. I said I wanted to know because of how unhealthy DAX dog's are with their swayed backs and all. That really seemed to rustle them up...

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1236406_524122390996336_1812201528_n.jpg

That's the image he posted, he called his light dogs Fawn's but they have blue. When I said they look like a dilute blue and not fawn he laughed at me.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

yeah they might be a champagne like color.. but not fawn. thats for sure... Banshee's sire is fawn...and with miagi and dax in there.. yuck


----------



## angelbaby

Dax is a joke and only popular cause he is owned by a used car salesman who could sell ice to a eskimo... He is all hype and not worth a lick of it. This coming from someone who LOVES american bullys ... To me you do not have a line if that line is based off one dog, IMO ... Just because a dog comes off of one dog does not make it a new line.. if that was the case every breeder out there would have their own line. He is a trainwreck and one of the reasons I say titles are not always deserved and do not make a dog worthy of anything... ( titles meaning confo titles)


----------



## Corey209

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> yeah they might be a champagne like color.. but not fawn. thats for sure... Banshee's sire is fawn...and with miagi and dax in there.. yuck


I'm trying not to talk too much crap on DAX in the facebook post but this lady keeps arguing with me of how recognized he is in the ring...


----------



## ames

Corey209 said:


> I'm trying not to talk too much crap on DAX in the facebook post but this lady keeps arguing with me of how recognized he is in the ring...


isnt that sad! HOW did that happen? SO crazy! I agree, neither lines appeal to me at all. I dont see what appeals to others when you look at how a dog is build and a lot of those do not look healthy let alone attractive. So crazy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Corey209 said:


> I'm trying not to talk too much crap on DAX in the facebook post but this lady keeps arguing with me of how recognized he is in the ring...


show her the UKC ban list that has his owner on it ... thats how "recognized" he is... so much so they pulled his papers


----------



## Corey209

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> show her the UKC ban list that has his owner on it ... thats how "recognized" he is... so much so they pulled his papers


Good idea, let's see what she says...

When I told her he was hanging papers she said "WTF is that?" after I had explained that was when she said he was recognized. Some people are too much..


----------



## ames

He is recognized in the ABKC . Its an American Bully who cares if his APBT UKC papers were pulled is the argument I always read. Curious to see if they are gonna allow them to be registered now since the recent acceptance of the breed.


----------



## Corey209

ames said:


> He is recognized in the ABKC . Its an American Bully who cares if his APBT UKC papers were pulled is the argument I always read. Curious to see if they are gonna allow them to be registered now since the recent acceptance of the breed.


That's a joke... Who in their right mind would allow his dogs in their kennel? I'm surprised his off spring weren't put on limited registration in the UKC.

Edit: 
Her response "Yes ukc for the wrong category.. So now they are there own breed .. American Bullies... I really Don't care about this.. I got my own Bullie from a tweek that was going to slit his throat at 8 weeks. So I love him no matter what. he don't have to have papers. or have a sway back .. Stop Haten"

My Response "He wasn't banned for the wrong category, there's still plenty of dogs in the UKC registered as APBT's even though they're AmBully.

I'm not hating on the breed, I am stating the truth which is that Ed Shepherd is a quack. I already deleted my previous comments because this didn't need to be discussed here but you kept it going... My dog Tex is an American Bully as well."

Her response "Then Stop commenting. Peace Out."

Idiots... I clearly stated that I was talking about DAX line, I don't know where she pulled it out her ass that I was talking crap on Bully's.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> He is recognized in the ABKC . Its an American Bully who cares if his APBT UKC papers were pulled is the argument I always read. Curious to see if they are gonna allow them to be registered now since the recent acceptance of the breed.


well the way i read it is that Ed Shepherd was banned regardless of the breed...

and Miagi has neither UKC nor ABKC last i heard...


----------



## STiLL WILL

angelbaby said:


> Just because a dog comes off of one dog does not make it a new line.. if that was the case every breeder out there would have their own line.


Exactly.

It's sad that this happens a lot more frequently in the Am Bully "breeder" scene. One "breeder" produces a 'freak' and all of a sudden hype a $5000 stud fee....then a "bloodline" is created.

The only well known "_____Lines" of Am Bully that side more on the clean, classic Bully look are Paco(via Marco Suarez) and Remy(via Fabian Chichester). They charge a ludicrous amount for their yard litters unfortunately, but IMO they are consistent with their classic bully look for the most part. I know Marco has introduced Dax blood into his yard via breedings with a Dax direct son Cashpot, and produced sway back pups that really were far from the "Paco line" Suarez look. Really unfortunate.

Dax and Miagi are some of the ugliest, horribly structured dogs I've ever seen, and should NEVER be in any foundation dog of a yard. Go try to find videos of Dax....that poor dog walks 10 steps and is panting like it ran 10 miles.

I have tons of friends who are into AM Bullies(not my cup of tea but I do know enough to know who are/aren't reputable breeders) and I've had to convince a few that "Daxline" is NOT the way to go if they want a dog that will be able to function as a dog period.....not to mention Ed is nothing but a money hungry liar with nothing to add to the betterment of the AM Bully breed---why people would still find his "line" desirable is beyond me at that point.

The Am Bully needs to stay "classic" and nothing else. The "exotic" class should be eliminated from all awarded recognition, as it's just empowering HORRIBLE breeding practices.


----------



## angelbaby

Ya but you dont see marco call it "paco" line those dogs are razors edge that is where paco comes off. I used to LOVE marcos yard and the reason i paid what I did for crush was based on that paco lineage in his ped and the structure his parents and grandparents had, knowing i was getting the whole package .. The gotti crap marco added to me just ruined his yard, such a let down ... One of my biggest disappointments in this breed was watching that yard go to shit. people are so quick to chase names and pedigrees and seem to forget about structure and health ... There are some great breeders left fortunately although few and far between. I hope with everything these ped chasers get bored and move on to something new and allow the good breeders a chance to clean the breed up over the next few years.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The problem isnt just dax..... its the whole code the breed was built on. Mix breed, hang papers, lie, puppy peddle. Im not saying since the creation a few good ppl didnt amd dont have a few good dogs (and arent trying to fix the disgusting bs commonly thought of when am bullies are brought up) if you look at the dogs that are hyped(at a dax level) they're garbage. They arent around more than a couple years amd after a few generations its on to the next freak.


----------



## STiLL WILL

angelbaby said:


> Ya but you dont see marco call it "paco" line those dogs are razors edge that is where paco comes off. I used to LOVE marcos yard and the reason i paid what I did for crush was based on that paco lineage in his ped and the structure his parents and grandparents had, knowing i was getting the whole package .. The gotti crap marco added to me just ruined his yard, such a let down ... One of my biggest disappointments in this breed was watching that yard go to shit. people are so quick to chase names and pedigrees and seem to forget about structure and health ... There are some great breeders left fortunately although few and far between. I hope with everything these ped chasers get bored and move on to something new and allow the good breeders a chance to clean the breed up over the next few years.


It bothered me to see Marco start using Gotti in his yard as well....

For the most part, the males he keeps are still all pretty tightly bred back to Paco--->RE. He's gotten two really awesome males off Bruce Lee: Shi Fu & Tai Fon both are tightly bred Razor's Edge dogs. I'm glad to see the topside of his yard is predominantly RE and Paco based. The females he has now, unfortunately, are a mish mosh of crap now.

If I had to name a favorite male sired or grandsired by Paco, it would be Dante's Inferno of The Elite Syndicate. TO ME, when I think "Classic Am Bully" this is what I picture:










The only people more annoying than the breeders of exotic/trainwreck bullies, are the groupies of those "bloodlines." I just don't understand it. Oh well..


----------



## Corey209

Can someone else join this group?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/269940833145006/


----------



## OldDog

Corey209 said:


> I'm trying not to talk too much crap on DAX in the facebook post but this lady keeps arguing with me of how recognized he is in the ring...


 Yeah , well isn't that a major portion of the growing problem right there? The fact that something like that gets any recognition in the conformation ring? Under *any* registry.

Really.WHAT conformation?


----------



## Dynasty

What surprises me the most is that ppl stand behind this "daxline" like its a religion I had a guy try to sell me a pup and his main focus point was that it was DAX grandson when he said that I couldnt get away fast enough .. Out in the northeast especially philadelphia / south jersey area they breed alot of exotics and I feel as if nobody out there is sticking to the classic am.bully its so horrible


----------



## Dynasty

this is the guy that try to sell me the pups ONLY male and its a direct son of DAX (one of the thousands atleast)


----------



## Corey209

Dynasty said:


> this is the guy that try to sell me the pups ONLY male and its a direct son of DAX (one of the thousands atleast)


The guy on facebook expects $2000-2500 for his pups because they have DAX in the blood but they're mixed with 3 other blood lines...


----------



## rocthebully

Corey209 said:


> I'm not the only person who thinks this line is a bunch of mutts right? For some reason everyone in Nor Cal loves them some beefy french bulldogs.


No French bulldog in dax maybe miagi but not dax, some bulldog fo sho tho.


----------



## Corey209

rocthebully said:


> No French bulldog in dax maybe miagi but not dax, some bulldog fo sho tho.


Not DAX itself, but if you compare the face structure and eyes to french bulldog's in some of his other offspring they're pretty much identical.


----------



## Carriana

What I hate seeing in any of the bully groups is the constant "direct son of ___" or "direct grandson of ___'. Who cares? It's good to study and understand your dog's pedigree but price tags are being set based on dogs generations back on a pedigree when we should be looking at accomplishments of the dam and sire and breeding done with direction, aim and purpose. Not because the bitch was in heat and you could use the cash.


----------



## Corey209

Gottyline The Home Of DAX - YouTube

"Weighs 75 pounds, but I think he'd weigh a little bit more but we breed him so much."


----------



## rocthebully

STiLL WILL said:


> It bothered me to see Marco start using Gotti in his yard as well....
> 
> For the most part, the males he keeps are still all pretty tightly bred back to Paco--->RE. He's gotten two really awesome males off Bruce Lee: Shi Fu & Tai Fon both are tightly bred Razor's Edge dogs. I'm glad to see the topside of his yard is predominantly RE and Paco based. The females he has now, unfortunately, are a mish mosh of crap now.
> 
> If I had to name a favorite male sired or grandsired by Paco, it would be Dante's Inferno of The Elite Syndicate. TO ME, when I think "Classic Am Bully" this is what I picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people more annoying than the breeders of exotic/trainwreck bullies, are the groupies of those "bloodlines." I just don't understand it. Oh well..


That's far from a classic am bully, imo that's an extreme pocket.the kind nobody likes .I think its a nice looking dog but I like the standard class,and some pocket if its clean.


----------



## STiLL WILL

rocthebully said:


> That's far from a classic am bully, imo that's an extreme pocket.the kind nobody likes .I think its a nice looking dog but I like the standard class,and some pocket if its clean.


I disagree---when you tag "EXTREME" in the bully world, it usually means exotic. Dax would be an _extreme_ pocket bully.

Here's a couple videos of Dante:

SUAREZ BULLS DANTE'S INFERNO - YouTube

Suarez Bulls Dante's Inferno 12 Months Old - YouTube

He is very much pocket...but has classic (aka no sway back) topline, nice tight non-splayed feet, very minimal easty-westy(if at all), and his front legs & bottom of his chest create a square box(as opposed to a rectangle like exot's) like classic bullies should.

If they want to clean up the "breeder" scene in the Am Bully world, it starts with disqualifying "exotics" in the show circuits once and for all. Maybe then, a standard could be established, ultimately leading to much healthier breeding programs.....but that's of course in a perfect world.

There is absolutely NO reason for "breeders" to be basing their practices on how well a stud can throw an EXTREME version of a physical disorder: dog dwarfism. That in itself is animal cruelty.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> No French bulldog in dax maybe miagi but not dax, some bulldog fo sho tho.


 And *you* know this exactly HOW?


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> That's far from a classic am bully, imo that's an extreme pocket.the kind nobody likes .I think its a nice looking dog but I like the standard class,and some pocket if its clean.


 There is NO such thing as a " classic AmBully" , the breed hasn't been in existence long enough , nor has a specific standard been adhered to long enough for there to be such a thing.

And a goodly portion of 'em , pocket or otherwise amount to a canine excuse for retroactive abortion.


----------



## pookie!

I just find it funny in that DAX video that some dogs are measured at the withers and some at the back lol mainly the ones with ridiculously high rears


----------



## pookie!

rocthebully said:


> No French bulldog in dax maybe miagi but not dax, some bulldog fo sho tho.


I read what Miagi was one time and frenchie and something else was in there lol idk about DAX but he is terrible looking


----------



## STiLL WILL

OldDog said:


> There is NO such thing as a " classic AmBully" , the breed hasn't been in existence long enough , nor has a specific standard been adhered to long enough for there to be such a thing.
> 
> And a goodly portion of 'em , pocket or otherwise amount to a canine excuse for retroactive abortion.


Agreed.

Unanimous adherence to a standard is what the Bully world seriously lacks. You can the exotic breeders for that.


----------



## pookie!

You can thank about 85% of the breeders for that.. honestly, the number of GOOD AmBully breeders is very tiny.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^^^ watch out I got a infraction for a simialr statement. Anyone can say anything anbout chevy or whopper but EVERY bully is just wonderful and bred great by great ppl....


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm disagreeing. There are standards to every class of the American Bully. The problem is that 99% of breeders aren't breeding for a purpose and to the standard they are breeding for cash and to fads...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm disagreeing. There are standards to every class of the American Bully. The problem is that 99% of breeders aren't breeding for a purpose and to the standard they are breeding for cash and to fads...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great post!!!! This is what ive said more than once. Theres more to be a "good" or "reputable"breeder (yes there is a difference in the two to me) than health tests and the breed standard.


----------



## dixieland

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^^^ watch out I got a infraction for a simialr statement. Anyone can say anything anbout chevy or whopper but EVERY bully is just wonderful and bred great by great ppl....


Actually I just went back to see what you got infracted for.It was for your attitude in your statement not the point you were trying to make.

But what's done is done.It happened over a month ago and the infraction has expired so there's no need to bring it up any longer


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Artitude cant be conveyed through text. I was just giving another member a heads up that a MOD gave me. No need to get a finger shake and scolding for nothing.


----------



## angelbaby

Dynasty said:


> this is the guy that try to sell me the pups ONLY male and its a direct son of DAX (one of the thousands atleast)


I hate when people say "direct " son of so and so lol... like is there a way for it to be an indirect son?? lololol



rocthebully said:


> No French bulldog in dax maybe miagi but not dax, some bulldog fo sho tho.


And sorry to burst your bubble but there is deff EB in Dax I know one of the guys present at the AI that produced Dax and let's just say there was a red fawn bulldog involved in all this somewhere lol... Ill leave it at that...


----------



## angelbaby

Just Tap Pits said:


> Artitude cant be conveyed through text. I was just giving another member a heads up that a MOD gave me. No need to get a finger shake and scolding for nothing.


There are rules about not bringing drama from other places. If the drama was not in this thread please keep it out. There is a difference in having a debate and stating an opinion and straight bashing a breed, in which you have crossed that line before.. so please keep the drama out of here.


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> I hate when people say "direct " son of so and so lol... like is there a way for it to be an indirect son?? lololol
> 
> And sorry to burst your bubble but there is deff EB in Dax I know one of the guys present at the AI that produced Dax and let's just say there was a red fawn bulldog involved in all this somewhere lol... Ill leave it at that...


Is that why they preach about the "short muzzle" and then use a female with a muzzle a mile long? Lmao!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

lmao appparently it is tight line breeding ( meaning 1 generation of line breeding) makes everything shorter, muzzle , back , legs lmao.. It's magic.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive never staryed a bashing thread nor have I bashed anyines dogs ever. That was a bold faceed lie.


----------



## rocthebully

angelbaby said:


> I hate when people say "direct " son of so and so lol... like is there a way for it to be an indirect son?? lololol
> 
> And sorry to burst your bubble but there is deff EB in Dax I know one of the guys present at the AI that produced Dax and let's just say there was a red fawn bulldog involved in all this somewhere lol... Ill leave it at that...


No bubble busting here ,lol but I never said dax didn't have EB, I said he had bulldog just not French bulldog.


----------



## Dynasty

angelbaby said:


> lmao appparently it is tight line breeding ( meaning 1 generation of line breeding) makes everything shorter, muzzle , back , legs lmao.. It's magic.


lol yeah magic more like miyagi


----------



## ames

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> well the way i read it is that Ed Shepherd was banned regardless of the breed...
> 
> and Miagi has neither UKC nor ABKC last i heard...


ahhh my mistake. I didn't realize, thanks, I thought it was just the UKC that revoked I didn't realize Ed was banned form ABKC as well.


----------



## Princesspaola21

ames said:


> ahhh my mistake. I didn't realize, thanks, I thought it was just the UKC that revoked I didn't realize Ed was banned form ABKC as well.


I'm gonna look into this. I don't think Ed Shepherd is banned from ABKC. He still advertises Dax for stud with ABKC reg and advertises him all over as ABKC Gr. Ch.
I forgot to add that is true though Miagi isn't ABKC or UKC reg.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

Ed is not banned from ABKC Dax is an ABKC champ ( eye roll) , Miagi is banned now from UKC and was told if he wanted ABKC he had to provide DNA sample proving parentage but george refused and will not do the DNA testing , so George made his own registry from what I understand for miagi.... LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> Ed is not banned from ABKC Dax is an ABKC champ ( eye roll) , Miagi is banned now from UKC and was told if he wanted ABKC he had to provide DNA sample proving parentage but george refused and will not do the DNA testing , so George made his own registry from what I understand for miagi.... LOL


Dax is actually an ABKC Gr. Ch. but I get the eye roll lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

STiLL WILL said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Unanimous adherence to a standard is what the Bully world seriously lacks. You can the exotic breeders for that.


There's a sticky in the bully section that shows all classes including classic


----------



## rocthebully

angelbaby said:


> Ed is not banned from ABKC Dax is an ABKC champ ( eye roll) , Miagi is banned now from UKC and was told if he wanted ABKC he had to provide DNA sample proving parentage but george refused and will not do the DNA testing , so George made his own registry from what I understand for miagi.... LOL


Actually Ed Shepard started the USBR so he could register all exotics and especially miagi cause he has breed to miagis blood that's where his new stud PRIMO came from


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> ahhh my mistake. I didn't realize, thanks, I thought it was just the UKC that revoked I didn't realize Ed was banned form ABKC as well.


Yeah im sorry i meant from UKC.... i dont follow ABKC.



Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm gonna look into this. I don't think Ed Shepherd is banned from ABKC. He still advertises Dax for stud with ABKC reg and advertises him all over as ABKC Gr. Ch.
> I forgot to add that is true though Miagi isn't ABKC or UKC reg.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> No bubble busting here ,lol but I never said dax didn't have EB, I said he had bulldog just not French bulldog.


 And AGAIN.*you* know this exactly HOW?


----------



## KMdogs

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive never staryed a bashing thread nor have I bashed anyines dogs ever. That was a bold faceed lie.


Get used to it, it ain't gonna stop.


----------



## Firehazard

People don't understand genetics let alone bulldogs.. Bullies will not be their own breed until they are genetically consistent. The problem is to many variants because breeding for looks only gets you so far. The Classic Bully is where its at, the distorted dogs and the bully movement by the masses has happened before. I.E. The English Bulldog in the late 1800s and the Bull Terrier ... both propaganda breeds designed to get the attention of the masses and promote them instead of APBT aka "the Bulldog". I never understood why people crossed other breeds into APBT. I have a 22lbs bulldog from simply crossing the right lines from family breeders. Also have produced and seen 85lbs JRB dogs. 101 sizes all consistent in function-ability. So I see no reason to cross breed like that people don't know what the hell they are pulling in genetic wise; it will take 15 yrs to clean that up. Keep your kids gloves on when talkin with most bully folks, like giving a bulldog a plush toy..


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> People don't understand genetics let alone bulldogs.. Bullies will not be their own breed until they are genetically consistent. The problem is to many variants because breeding for looks only gets you so far. The Classic Bully is where its at, the distorted dogs and the bully movement by the masses has happened before. I.E. The English Bulldog in the late 1800s and the Bull Terrier ... both propaganda breeds designed to get the attention of the masses and promote them instead of APBT aka "the Bulldog". I never understood why people crossed other breeds into APBT. I have a 22lbs bulldog from simply crossing the right lines from family breeders. Also have produced and seen 85lbs JRB dogs. 101 sizes all consistent in function-ability. So I see no reason to cross breed like that people don't know what the hell they are pulling in genetic wise; it will take 15 yrs to clean that up. Keep your kids gloves on when talkin with most bully folks, like giving a bulldog a plush toy..


Yep.. same thing over and over that no one listens because they know better..

Imitation... Mutts... Too many classes..no consistency.. not about the dogs.but about the money...

Can go on and on proof is in the puddin. You know how it is, we've said.the same thing countless times :cheers:

Hell all this time and they still believe APBT x AST LOL


----------



## STiLL WILL

rocthebully said:


> There's a sticky in the bully section that shows all classes including classic


Notice I said *A* standard in that quote....I was not wondering about plurality of standards for each class, because I am fully aware of them already, thanks.

Now for clarification of what I meant please read below \/\/\/\/



Firehazard said:


> People don't understand genetics let alone bulldogs.. Bullies will not be their own breed until they are genetically consistent. The problem is to many variants because breeding for looks only gets you so far. The Classic Bully is where its at, the distorted dogs and the bully movement by the masses has happened before.





KMdogs said:


> Too many classes..no consistency.. not about the dogs.but about the money...


^agreed.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I didn't read through all the pages but as a NorCaler I'm offended.........j/k.  no but seriously I can't stand either one of those dogs. IMO they're both crap and I still can't wrap my head around why anyone would want to breed such dogs. I've heard people say repeatedly that, "They have to be taken to the right dogs" why is that? Cause they have so many freakin faults they can't produce anything? I just don't get it, why try to use a good bitch to "clean up faults" when you can just start with two correct dogs? Makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## rocthebully

STiLL WILL said:


> Notice I said *A* standard in that quote....I was not wondering about plurality of standards for each class, because I am fully aware of them already, thanks.
> 
> Now for clarification of what I meant please read below \/\/\/\/
> 
> ^agreed.


I think I quoted the wrong thing I was talking about the pic you posted ....you said it was a classic bully , and it isn't. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## KMdogs

One can argue genetically the Bully will never be a "breed" as the foubdation for existence is strictly show and companion,.soiin order to keep a sound mentality and structure, cleaning up faults after generations you have to go back to a foundation over again from none other than the Bulldog.. add in multiple classes and multiple standards, you screwed yourself. A few good yards doesn't make up for much considering the amount of unspecified, inconsistent nature surrounding.

Look at any breed designed for such nature, nature being bred away from instinct and function replaced with a dictionary purpose that an animal should.be used as a show dog and a companion dog. There is not one breed out there that either has to be cleaned up or follow the trail of an unsound creature made by selfish man in an attempt to create something that shouldn't exist. Of those clean ups, you eventually run out of "good pure stock" and have to run back to a foundation dog to breed into your existing "pure" stock to remove genetic faults and idispositions that create issues.

Then its a card game at breeding back out the physical faults and keeping the mentality, just to run into it again down the road.
I have a hard time calling such a breed, sometimes I do just because it's accepted here but I don't see the reason.The AST was already fitting.
Would be like someone coming here and saying they are going to take a Presa and start a new breed involving a Corso with the exact same function and abilities and the only reason they are doing it is because they want a slightly different appearance in the said animal. Then they say their goals are to also have different sized animals..

Uh.. How many of you would support that? 

That's exactly what the start began with Bullies. Sure you love your dogs for those that own them,.Im not saying you should throw them out but at least be realistic. Nothing will change if the mentality of the group does not.


----------



## Coyne1981

> Nothing will change if the mentality of the group does not.


:goodpost: As an owner its very frustrating.


----------



## pookie!

KMdogs said:


> One can argue genetically the Bully will never be a "breed" as the foubdation for existence is strictly show and companion,.soiin order to keep a sound mentality and structure, cleaning up faults after generations you have to go back to a foundation over again from none other than the Bulldog.. add in multiple classes and multiple standards, you screwed yourself. A few good yards doesn't make up for much considering the amount of unspecified, inconsistent nature surrounding.
> 
> Look at any breed designed for such nature, nature being bred away from instinct and function replaced with a dictionary purpose that an animal should.be used as a show dog and a companion dog. There is not one breed out there that either has to be cleaned up or follow the trail of an unsound creature made by selfish man in an attempt to create something that shouldn't exist. Of those clean ups, you eventually run out of "good pure stock" and have to run back to a foundation dog to breed into your existing "pure" stock to remove genetic faults and idispositions that create issues.
> 
> Then its a card game at breeding back out the physical faults and keeping the mentality, just to run into it again down the road.
> I have a hard time calling such a breed, sometimes I do just because it's accepted here but I don't see the reason.The AST was already fitting.
> Would be like someone coming here and saying they are going to take a Presa and start a new breed involving a Corso with the exact same function and abilities and the only reason they are doing it is because they want a slightly different appearance in the said animal. Then they say their goals are to also have different sized animals..
> 
> Uh.. How many of you would support that?
> 
> That's exactly what the start began with Bullies. Sure you love your dogs for those that own them,.Im not saying you should throw them out but at least be realistic. Nothing will change if the mentality of the group does not.


This whole thing.. like 10x. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDog

KMdogs said:


> One can argue genetically the Bully will never be a "breed" as the foubdation for existence is strictly show and companion,.soiin order to keep a sound mentality and structure, cleaning up faults after generations you have to go back to a foundation over again from none other than the Bulldog.. add in multiple classes and multiple standards, you screwed yourself. A few good yards doesn't make up for much considering the amount of unspecified, inconsistent nature surrounding.
> 
> Look at any breed designed for such nature, nature being bred away from instinct and function replaced with a dictionary purpose that an animal should.be used as a show dog and a companion dog. There is not one breed out there that either has to be cleaned up or follow the trail of an unsound creature made by selfish man in an attempt to create something that shouldn't exist. Of those clean ups, you eventually run out of "good pure stock" and have to run back to a foundation dog to breed into your existing "pure" stock to remove genetic faults and idispositions that create issues.
> 
> Then its a card game at breeding back out the physical faults and keeping the mentality, just to run into it again down the road.
> I have a hard time calling such a breed, sometimes I do just because it's accepted here but I don't see the reason.The AST was already fitting.
> Would be like someone coming here and saying they are going to take a Presa and start a new breed involving a Corso with the exact same function and abilities and the only reason they are doing it is because they want a slightly different appearance in the said animal. Then they say their goals are to also have different sized animals..
> 
> Uh.. How many of you would support that?
> 
> That's exactly what the start began with Bullies. Sure you love your dogs for those that own them,.Im not saying you should throw them out but at least be realistic. Nothing will change if the mentality of the group does not.


 Tried to rep ya dude , eloquent and succinct.


----------



## surfer

it takes 7 generations to become consistent, with a large pool of dogs to choosed from.

got to agree with fire on this one tho, whatever your looking for, you can produce within 
the breed, i have them from hi 20's to mid 60's

and they are all bulldogs


----------



## Just Tap Pits

angelbaby said:


> Ed is not banned from ABKC Dax is an ABKC champ ( eye roll) , Miagi is banned now from UKC and was told if he wanted ABKC he had to provide DNA sample proving parentage but george refused and will not do the DNA testing , so George made his own registry from what I understand for miagi.... LOL


Whats the difference between miagis owner starting his own registry for his "creation" and the abkc being started (im almost sure (cant remember) by dave wilson for his)?


----------



## ames

Just Tap Pits said:


> Whats the difference between miagis owner starting his own registry for his "creation" and the abkc being started (im almost sure (cant remember) by dave wilson for his)?


For me the abkc was started off dogs that were papered UKC dogs who were not showing well because they didn't conform. It wasn't because of paper hanging or being kicked out of the UKC, he left was my understanding. That wild be the difference for me. But I hear where you're coming from. Your dog doesn't do well in a registry make a new one.....

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames

KMdogs said:


> One can argue genetically the Bully will never be a "breed" as the foubdation for existence is strictly show and companion,.soiin order to keep a sound mentality and structure, cleaning up faults after generations you have to go back to a foundation over again from none other than the Bulldog.. add in multiple classes and multiple standards, you screwed yourself. A few good yards doesn't make up for much considering the amount of unspecified, inconsistent nature surrounding.
> 
> Look at any breed designed for such nature, nature being bred away from instinct and function replaced with a dictionary purpose that an animal should.be used as a show dog and a companion dog. There is not one breed out there that either has to be cleaned up or follow the trail of an unsound creature made by selfish man in an attempt to create something that shouldn't exist. Of those clean ups, you eventually run out of "good pure stock" and have to run back to a foundation dog to breed into your existing "pure" stock to remove genetic faults and idispositions that create issues.
> 
> Then its a card game at breeding back out the physical faults and keeping the mentality, just to run into it again down the road.
> I have a hard time calling such a breed, sometimes I do just because it's accepted here but I don't see the reason.The AST was already fitting.
> Would be like someone coming here and saying they are going to take a Presa and start a new breed involving a Corso with the exact same function and abilities and the only reason they are doing it is because they want a slightly different appearance in the said animal. Then they say their goals are to also have different sized animals..
> 
> Uh.. How many of you would support that?
> 
> That's exactly what the start began with Bullies. Sure you love your dogs for those that own them,.Im not saying you should throw them out but at least be realistic. Nothing will change if the mentality of the group does not.


I agree with most of what you're saying but the American bully was not created to have a slight difference in the appearance it was also created to be more docile and not as DA was my understanding. It wasn't just a look it was for temperament as well. Also many breeds have classes so that my really a valid argument for me. If they were the only breed to have such a vast difference in classes I could see it but they aren't the only breed who have totally different extremes.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KMdogs

Many bullies have worse temperaments than the AST and far less of a functal stucture as well..

The temperament when this whole started of the AST was perfect..

I disagree with that, it may have been the "idea" but the rest of my post already cover why it never worked.


----------



## rocthebully

I think they did pretty good as far as temperment the last show and others I've been to the dogs are inches away from each other and sometimes face to face and I never heard any growling or saw DA and my friends (different yards) let there dogs run loose together all the time and I take mine over to play with them from time to time but that's my opinion and experiences.I think the only way to tell the difference is if you had the chance to own both breeds (apbt & am.bully).


----------



## Firehazard

KMdogs said:


> Many bullies have worse temperaments than the AST and far less of a functal stucture as well..
> 
> The temperament when this whole started of the AST was perfect..
> 
> I disagree with that, it may have been the "idea" but the rest of my post already cover why it never worked.


haven't said much well cause: all the things I would say may come of assHOLISH! :woof: but this says it in as gentlemanly manner as could be said. :cheers:

There is a small group of bully perfection  I've given them props many times.. Breeding right they'll have their own breed in shorter than 15yrs if they take advantage of what UKC is doing as well as working strain APBT folks  put all that money from abkc in union with ukc an get this  cleaned up. Surfer and others made good points as well. If it can be done, it has been done.. now we have the EB.. Frenchie, Boston Terrier.. etc... People are playing with genetics for  that has been all but washed out and conformed to a specific set of criteria. But they've all been done. What needs done is order set by those who are few.


----------



## rocthebully

And I do think there are bullies with DA I'm not saying that all am bullies have perfect temperment.


----------



## rocthebully

Firehazard said:


> haven't said much well cause: all the things I would say may come of assHOLISH! :woof: but this says it in as gentlemanly manner as could be said. :cheers:
> 
> There is a small group of bully perfection  I've given them props many times.. Breeding right they'll have their own breed in shorter than 15yrs if they take advantage of what UKC is doing as well as working strain APBT folks  put all that money from abkc in union with ukc an get this  cleaned up. Surfer and others made good points as well. If it can be done, it has been done.. now we have the EB.. Frenchie, Boston Terrier.. etc... People are playing with genetics for  that has been all but washed out and conformed to a specific set of criteria. But they've all been done. What needs done is order set by those who are few.


Perfectly said, I agree that's why when I found out there were different classes I had to do alot of research and then went to shows to see exactly what they looked like and acted in person that's when I decided I wanted a standard bully, no pocket or exotics for me but I'm just one person there are thousands of people that want these freaks and breeders willing to supply it and charge an arm and leg for them, and these people that know nothing about the breed are willing to pay because they think there getting some kind of unique dog ..its sad and the only I feel bad about is the dogs, they don't want to be born this way.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

rocthebully said:


> I think they did pretty good as far as temperment the last show and others I've been to the dogs are inches away from each other and sometimes face to face and I never heard any growling or saw DA and my friends (different yards) let there dogs run loose together all the time and I take mine over to play with them from time to time but that's my opinion and experiences.I think the only way to tell the difference is if you had the chance to own both breeds (apbt & am.bully).


And I went to a bully show and saw a dude in the bathroom trying to doctor his dogs face up after a female attacked his male..... to "nail" a whole attitude of a breed is kinda hard. Ive seen labs that would snag any other dog they saw up and theres apbt that would be submissive to a kitten. Too many variables.


----------



## pookie!

ames said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying but the American bully was not created to have a slight difference in the appearance it was also created to be more docile and not as DA was my understanding. It wasn't just a look it was for temperament as well. Also many breeds have classes so that my really a valid argument for me. If they were the only breed to have such a vast difference in classes I could see it but they aren't the only breed who have totally different extremes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


can you show me a breed that has such extremes in their classes? have you seen an XL next to a pocket or extreme? they arent even the same dogs!



KMdogs said:


> Many bullies have worse temperaments than the AST and far less of a functal stucture as well..
> 
> The temperament when this whole started of the AST was perfect..
> 
> I disagree with that, it may have been the "idea" but the rest of my post already cover why it never worked.


This. Most of the AmBully at shows or ones I have met on the street have proven to be HA to a higher degree than any AST or APBT.

Ive also seen a lot of videos of AmBullies at dog shows acting quite a bit DA, but they are asked to keep their dogs from popping off and quiet so they appear not as DA because its a bad breed trait buuuuuut they still breed those dogs so the DA is still being passed along


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> can you show me a breed that has such extremes in their classes? have you seen an XL next to a pocket or extreme? they arent even the same dogs!
> 
> This. Most of the AmBully at shows or ones I have met on the street have proven to be HA to a higher degree than any AST or APBT.
> 
> Ive also seen a lot of videos of AmBullies at dog shows acting quite a bit DA, but they are asked to keep their dogs from popping off and quiet so they appear not as DA because its a bad breed trait buuuuuut they still breed those dogs so the DA is still being passed along


My aunt had a "tea cup" poodle and a standard poodle and the toy version was way smaller than a pocket bully and the standard was way bigger than an XL.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> My aunt had a "tea cup" poodle and a standard poodle and the toy version was way smaller than a pocket bully and the standard was way bigger than an XL.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"tea cup" isnt a class, its a byb term.

But what about the 3 other classes? No breed has so many vastly different classes.

*that and the toy poodle and the standard poodle both look like poodles, the majority of AmBully look nothing like another class of AmBully, hell some of the same class look nothing alike.


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> "tea cup" isnt a class, its a byb term.
> 
> But what about the 3 other classes? No breed has so many vastly different classes.
> 
> *that and the toy poodle and the standard poodle both look like poodles, the majority of AmBully look nothing like another class of AmBully, hell some of the same class look nothing alike.


Lol yes I know that's why I used "s and then I said toy. Her toy poodle only weighs maybe 4-5 lbs and her standard weighs 70 or better. Not all pockets look mutated it all depends on whether the dogs are being bred to a standard or not. I have standards, a classic, and a couple pups that may or may not be pockets I won't know until they are done growing but they are all obviously the same breed. People only think the way they do because so many people stray from the standard. The only difference between the pocket and the standard is a couple inches. I know a dog that all but champed out as a pocket, hit a growth spurt, and is now a standard. Same for extreme. My best friends dog showed in pocket and almost champed out and then a growth spurt and he champed out as an extreme. Obviously those dogs didn't look very different from the other classes. The issue here is breeders not following the standard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

See thats insane, there is no constancy within the classes. You dont know if the dogs are going to be pocket or what. I am sure if you breed two standard poodles together you will get nothing but standard poodles, thats not the case with AmBully for the most part even the ones from decent breeders. 

Not all, but the majority.. I have no issues with properly bred AmBully, I rather like them as pets but the problem is the inconstancy and acceptable breeding practices by the majority of breeders. Not saying you or some of the other proper breeders but the majority. You guys are like the exception to the rule. 

There is too much leeway in the standards and too damn many classes. (imo)


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> See thats insane, there is no constancy within the classes. You dont know if the dogs are going to be pocket or what. I am sure if you breed two standard poodles together you will get nothing but standard poodles, thats not the case with AmBully for the most part even the ones from decent breeders.
> 
> Not all, but the majority.. I have no issues with properly bred AmBully, I rather like them as pets but the problem is the inconstancy and acceptable breeding practices by the majority of breeders. Not saying you or some of the other proper breeders but the majority. You guys are like the exception to the rule.
> 
> There is too much leeway in the standards and too damn many classes. (imo)


The classes really aren't that different it's basically preference. The pocket and XL are the main variances. The Classic, Standard, and Extreme all have the same height requirements I believe they all are just varying degrees of bone and girth. The extremes to me could be done away with and it wouldn't hurt my feelings but there are a lot of nice ones out there just not the majority. It seems the most flaws are held within the pocket and extreme classes. My classic female is easily one of the most athletic dogs I've ever owned but my standard male cash has 10X the drive she has. I know there are breeders out there that have studied and selectively bred and can tell you what their litters will throw size wise. Those breeders are having purposeful litters and I think if more breeders would do that this breed wouldn't be the clusterphuck that it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> The classes really aren't that different it's basically preference. The pocket and XL are the main variances. The Classic, Standard, and Extreme all have the same height requirements I believe they all are just varying degrees of bone and girth. The extremes to me could be done away with and it wouldn't hurt my feelings but there are a lot of nice ones out there just not the majority. It seems the most flaws are held within the pocket and extreme classes. My classic female is easily one of the most athletic dogs I've ever owned but my standard male cash has 10X the drive she has. I know there are breeders out there that have studied and selectively bred and can tell you what their litters will throw size wise. Those breeders are having purposeful litters and I think if more breeders would do that this breed wouldn't be the clusterphuck that it is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have never seen a nice extreme, honestly. Its just a bunch of people producing freaks and charging out the ass for them but anyway, I personally think there should be pocket, standard/classic, and XL. Keep it akin to the breed that are already using classes of toy, standard, giant etc like how the Poodle and Schnauzer have theirs. 
I think the most flaws are occurring in those classes because they are still mixing in random things more heavily than any of the other classes and they are encouraged and okay'd in having flaws.. that and inconsistent or flawed dogs are often praised and bred more because they are "freaks" and "game changers" 
I agree with that last sentence 100%.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yep. I get tired of hearing the word "freak" personally if I was breeding and I had a puppy that was a "freak" I would cull it via spay, neuter, and pet home LOL. Maybe that's just me though. As far as I knew freak was not a good term but nowadays "freaks" are the new $5,000 pups with bowed out legs, easty westy feet, weak ass pasterns, sway backs, high rears, and an underbite that would put a shitty EB to shame.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yep. I get tired of hearing the word "freak" personally if I was breeding and I had a puppy that was a "freak" I would cull it via spay, neuter, and pet home LOL. Maybe that's just me though. As far as I knew freak was not a good term but nowadays "freaks" are the new $5,000 pups with bowed out legs, easty westy feet, weak ass pasterns, sway backs, high rears, and an underbite that would put a shitty EB to shame.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No shit right lol, youd think a defective puppy would be culled but they breed it to another "freak" and end up with more "freaks"
Yep lol most EBs nowadays are better conformation and quality wise than a lot of the AmBully being peddled ..smh I feel so bad for those dogs. I was watching a video of one obese "freak" and he wanted so badly to be a normal dog and act like one, but his freakly fat little body just wouldnt allow it


----------



## rocthebully

Man good debate it was goin back and forth I wanted to cut in but y'all basically put it all out there, lol


----------



## Katey

Princesspaola21 said:


> My aunt had a "tea cup" poodle and a standard poodle and the toy version was way smaller than a pocket bully and the standard was way bigger than an XL.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Because poodles are "cute" byb's have tried to make a quick buck on them. Like they have with all breeds. If you look at the AKC breed standards "tea cup" and "royal standard" (the really big one) are my recognized and cannot be shown for conformation, even of they are a perfect example of the breed.

Breeders of show quality poodles are a lot crazier and more pedantic than ANY APBT owner on this forum. They would offend you 7 ways from Sunday if you tried to tell them that "tea cups" and "royals" should be allowed to show. I met a woman who breeds standard poodles for shows, and she didn't agree with there being miniature poodles because they deviated from the "original" breed standard according to her.

I think that if the Bully community took a lesson from the Poodle people and regulated their shows and standards half as strictly, then the Bully would be a much changed breed. (For the better)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

I like standard poodles, was my grampas favorite dogs... He showed me stories of the Germans taking poodles to africa to hunt lions  that he had saved since he was a boy. The original working standard poodle is a hell of a dog, I promise ya... but work is what you breed for, just breeding for show and "Breed" to "Breed" or line to line is not keeping heritage true, so I'd have a thing or two to say to a good amount of those poodle folk..

How easily people forget. .. 

If it can be done; it has been done........
If it can be said; it has been said.............

Some things are worth preserving and some are worth repeating....


----------



## Princesspaola21

Katey said:


> Because poodles are "cute" byb's have tried to make a quick buck on them. Like they have with all breeds. If you look at the AKC breed standards "tea cup" and "royal standard" (the really big one) are my recognized and cannot be shown for conformation, even of they are a perfect example of the breed.
> 
> Breeders of show quality poodles are a lot crazier and more pedantic than ANY APBT owner on this forum. They would offend you 7 ways from Sunday if you tried to tell them that "tea cups" and "royals" should be allowed to show. I met a woman who breeds standard poodles for shows, and she didn't agree with there being miniature poodles because they deviated from the "original" breed standard according to her.
> 
> I think that if the Bully community took a lesson from the Poodle people and regulated their shows and standards half as strictly, then the Bully would be a much changed breed. (For the better)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is no such thing as a "tea cup" poodle hence the "s there are Toy, Miniature, and Standard and they can all show in AKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

Classes is a brilliant scam to offer non conforming show dogs their own class because there is no reason to otherwise have so many classes for the same dog with different physical abilities or lack there of.. then theres the small factor that all these dogs are supposed to be designed for the same purpose with same temperament under tithe same name..

All it is, marketing..

The toy and miniture poodle or schnauser or anything else you can think of falls under the same boat. Fad that became.a standard according to the registries because of the over whelming demand.. why not cash in? Now people get emotional when they are told their dogs aren't really what they are made out to be because of this whole demand and registry lightness which is nothing more than cash flow.

I remember when these mini dogs really took off there was an out cry from those keeping true to dogs about how they didn't want to be associated with such horse shit, now those same people got pushed to the side because of the general assumptions..

The only difference with the bully dogs, or what have you, is brilliantly I might add, from nearly the start was set up for choice and options.. for NO other reason than what I already said.

Yeah I get a lot of crap from yall bully folk but it's the truth, it ain't bashing what you feed I don't care if you feed them and love them all the same. But I'm not blinded or have my eyes shut at the real reasons all this is there.

But then it goes back to my first point, the AST has been the perfect dog.from the start. They needed a fad, they needed marketing and they needed the ability to profit.. thus here they are and quite profitable business as well.

Those can debate that the AM BULLY is much different than the AST or what have you, true to some degree but I cant think of one positive difference.. less functional structure, same health problems as the AST show stock then some, more prone to HA over all (not saying all yards saying over all population by comparison to over all population of ASTs).typically can cost a hell of a lot more as well for a good or bad dog by comparison.

Sure there are high lights, won't deny that and I have given some people props on what they do with their bullies and their dogs in general.. however as I said originally and always have,.a few good yards don't make up for the rest of the dogs out there under the same name,.same registry and even holding same titles and trophies..


----------



## Katey

KMdogs said:


> Classes is a brilliant scam to offer non conforming show dogs their own class because there is no reason to otherwise have so many classes for the same dog with different physical abilities or lack there of.. then theres the small factor that all these dogs are supposed to be designed for the same purpose with same temperament under tithe same name..
> 
> All it is, marketing..
> 
> The toy and miniture poodle or schnauser or anything else you can think of falls under the same boat. Fad that became.a standard according to the registries because of the over whelming demand.. why not cash in? Now people get emotional when they are told their dogs aren't really what they are made out to be because of this whole demand and registry lightness which is nothing more than cash flow.
> 
> I remember when these mini dogs really took off there was an out cry from those keeping true to dogs about how they didn't want to be associated with such horse shit, now those same people got pushed to the side because of the general assumptions..
> 
> The only difference with the bully dogs, or what have you, is brilliantly I might add, from nearly the start was set up for choice and options.. for NO other reason than what I already said.
> 
> Yeah I get a lot of crap from yall bully folk but it's the truth, it ain't bashing what you feed I don't care if you feed them and love them all the same. But I'm not blinded or have my eyes shut at the real reasons all this is there.
> 
> But then it goes back to my first point, the AST has been the perfect dog.from the start. They needed a fad, they needed marketing and they needed the ability to profit.. thus here they are and quite profitable business as well.
> 
> Those can debate that the AM BULLY is much different than the AST or what have you, true to some degree but I cant think of one positive difference.. less functional structure, same health problems as the AST show stock then some, more prone to HA over all (not saying all yards saying over all population by comparison to over all population of ASTs).typically can cost a hell of a lot more as well for a good or bad dog by comparison.
> 
> Sure there are high lights, won't deny that and I have given some people props on what they do with their bullies and their dogs in general.. however as I said originally and always have,.a few good yards don't make up for the rest of the dogs out there under the same name,.same registry and even holding same titles and trophies..


Great post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

STiLL WILL said:


> I disagree---when you tag "EXTREME" in the bully world, it usually means exotic. Dax would be an _extreme_ pocket bully.
> 
> Here's a couple videos of Dante:
> 
> SUAREZ BULLS DANTE'S INFERNO - YouTube
> 
> Suarez Bulls Dante's Inferno 12 Months Old - YouTube
> 
> He is very much pocket...but has classic (aka no sway back) topline, nice tight non-splayed feet, very minimal easty-westy(if at all), and his front legs & bottom of his chest create a square box(as opposed to a rectangle like exot's) like classic bullies should.
> 
> If they want to clean up the "breeder" scene in the Am Bully world, it starts with disqualifying "exotics" in the show circuits once and for all. Maybe then, a standard could be established, ultimately leading to much healthier breeding programs.....but that's of course in a perfect world.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason for "breeders" to be basing their practices on how well a stud can throw an EXTREME version of a physical disorder: dog dwarfism. That in itself is animal cruelty.


1. There is no such thing as extreme pocket. A dog is either extreme or pocket because there are two different heights for those classes.

2. There are no exotics in the show ring. In all the years I've been showing and repping (which is every weekend) I've seen less than 5 "exotics" try to enter the ring. Sure people bring them to shows but they don't put them in the ring. Of the 5 that have attempted the ring none of them placed and my boyfriend disqualified two for lameness.


----------



## Clashez

I been talking to this Guy for a few weeks now .... say his bully is in direct blood line with dax (dad daughter b.s. ) wants 600 for her
female 14in bully
Troll away


----------



## OldDog

Clashez said:


> I been talking to this Guy for a few weeks now .... say his bully is in direct blood line with dax (dad daughter b.s. ) wants 600 for her
> female 14in bully
> Troll away


 So let me get this straight , if anyone comments on the realities of the terrible conformation of that particular dog we'll be " trolling"?

If we comment on the p*** poor dogs from the Dax " bloodline" and the associated realities the we'll be trolling?

Ok......whatever.


----------



## Carriana

OldDog said:


> So let me get this straight , if anyone comments on the realities of the terrible conformation of that particular dog we'll be " trolling"?
> 
> If we comment on the p*** poor dogs from the Dax " bloodline" and the associated realities the we'll be trolling?
> 
> Ok......whatever.


I think they were offering up some fodder for bashing. There are groups on facebook specifically for this purpose. In my opinion that's a large part of why many believe dogs like the one pictured are representative of bullies in general. I can't imagine anyone could think that the dog pictured is any sort of prize specimen. Then again, judges liked Dax enough for him to get his gr ch so you never can tell.


----------



## Clashez

OldDog said:


> So let me get this straight , if anyone comments on the realities of the terrible conformation of that particular dog we'll be " trolling"?
> 
> If we comment on the p*** poor dogs from the Dax " bloodline" and the associated realities the we'll be trolling?
> 
> Ok......whatever.


Didn't mean it that way to be honest I almost brought the dog and still thinking about it ... when I seen it I asked the dude " what the hells up with his back " I didn't find the dog to attractive my self .... so troll him with questions because his links of pedigree seem sketchy .


----------



## Clashez

Gezzzz Jesus the owner of dax sells his puppies for 6,000


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ you mean thats it?


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TeamCourter

I personally would always stick with the Classic American Bully any day over the others...Does anyone know of a trusted Classic AmBully breeder? Maybe in the NorthWest?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen

Pam Carter, AKA Gaff Kennels has a really nice bully breeding happening right now. She's located in Idaho.




__ https://www.facebook.com/pam.carter.50/posts/640061236017147


----------



## Adison

ima fan of dax that dog throws some bad ass bullies


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> ima fan of dax that dog throws some bad ass bullies


Awwwww geeeeez here we go lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

TeamCourter said:


> I personally would always stick with the Classic American Bully any day over the others...Does anyone know of a trusted Classic AmBully breeder? Maybe in the NorthWest?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nobody breeds for a Classic intentionally and if they do I'd never purchase one. I own a Classic champion too...... they just happen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

Adison said:


> ima fan of dax that dog throws some bad ass bullies


opinion are like belly buttons ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

Dynasty said:


> opinion are like belly buttons ..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lmao this forum has a bunch of "opinions"


----------



## Adison

i have seen some jacked up edge dogs too. they was grch too....its not just daxline.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lmao this forum has a bunch of "opinions"


You are a big opinion lol

Seriously though.... there are some nice Dax/Gottyline kids and grands just like there are some shitty Edge dogs. Let's be real for every shitty Gottyline dog someone finds I'll find an equivalent Edge dog and vice versa.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You are a big opinion lol
> 
> Seriously though.... there are some nice Dax/Gottyline kids and grands just like there are some shitty Edge dogs. Let's be real for every shitty Gottyline dog someone finds I'll find an equivalent Edge dog and vice versa.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Totally agree but poll take about DAX like he's the best thing that hit the ring .. And his you get a kid from him it should be a grch .. When if the ABKC got on Ed earlier DAX would of just been just another bully

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

Adison said:


> lmao this forum has a bunch of "opinions"


Like I said opinions are like belly buttons some stink more then others .. Have you smelt yours lately?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

Dynasty said:


> Like I said opinions are like belly buttons some stink more then others .. Have you smelt yours lately?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NO thats a little weird and nasty if you ask me...thats funny can't even comment on a thread without a mf screaming oh opinions are like...gtfoh


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Dynasty said:


> Totally agree but poll take about DAX like he's the best thing that hit the ring .. And his you get a kid from him it should be a grch .. When if the ABKC got on Ed earlier DAX would of just been just another bully
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ain't the best thing to hit the ring but to say he produces all garbage is just dumb. Most of y'all go off Internet pictures never seeing dogs in HD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

this is a forum right its filled with everyones opinions


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> NO thats a little weird and nasty if you ask me...thats funny can't even comment on a thread without a mf screaming oh opinions are like...gtfoh


Lol weird and nasty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol idk when the last time i heard someone talk about dax being the best thing in the ring..just saying


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lol idk when the last time i heard someone talk about dax being the best thing in the ring..just saying


Lol you know...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

Never once did I say everything he's produced is garbage there's some that I would say look good . But I will say that everyone I've come into personal contact with that think by having a descendent of his is like buying gold .. I've seen plenty of his offsprings in 20/20 so this isn't off pictures .. If you don't want somebody disagreeing with you then don't voice you opinion for everybody opinion there's anothers and everyones is going to voice them especially here where we like a good debate (not argument)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

Daxline babyyyyy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

"Dead Adison ooooommmmmgggggggg" in my white girl with 4.00 and change to my name voice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Adison said:


> Daxline babyyyyy


Some ppl smoke crack, dont make it right or wromg but if it gets brought up be ready to hear opinions.....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Some ppl smoke crack, dont make it right or wromg but if it gets brought up be ready to hear opinions.....


Lmmfao we clowning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lmmfao we clowning
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I thought it was more "theyre haters... dax is the greatest dog bred" boohooing lol my mistake


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh I thought it was more "theyre haters... dax is the greatest dog bred" boohooing lol my mistake


Nahhhh although you will find my opinion on this whole subject posts above 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Like I said with the crack statement to each their own but im not a fan. Just aint my type of dog, like mine aint most bully folks type of dog lol. Im far from a "hater". Feed what ya want(I do) but u ask for my honest opinion yous gonna get it lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Like I said with the crack statement to each their own but im not a fan. Just aint my type of dog, like mine aint most bully folks type of dog lol. Im far from a "hater". Feed what ya want(I do) but u ask for my honest opinion yous gonna get it lol


Agreed homie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

